# Ремонт баянов, аккордеонов любой сложности, в Крыму



## Ruslan_KRIMEA (2 Мар 2011)

Ремонт баянов, аккордеонов любой сложности:
1. настройка инструмента;
2. ремонт, замена механики;
3. установка выборной системы;
4. косметический ремонт: полировка, натяг. целлулоида. 
5. ремонт меха, замена лидерина;
6. установка подбородников;
7. замена и (или) переклепка голосов

контактная информация: 
[email protected]
тел. +380502153617


----------

